# Nero 6 uninstall problems



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have Nero v8 to put in my laptop & when I tried to install it, they said that Nero 6 is in my comp. & needs to be uninstalled in order to install Nero 8. So I tried to uninstall to the best of my abbilities (add/remove, Windows cleanup, regestry edit) & there is a folder "Ahead" that does not want to be deleted. When I tried to delete the folder, it says "Error deleting file or folder...Cannot delete Ahead: Access is denied. Make sure the disc is not full or Write-Protected and that the file is not in use."

Can anyone Please tell me how to delete this folder & if anyone can tell me a step-by-step process to make sure the Nero 6 is out of my comp. please...it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 


Comp. Specs:
Inspiron E1505, Intel Core Duoprocessor T2050
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
120GB 5400RPM SATA Harddrive
256MB Ge Force 7300 Graphics Card
15.4 inch UltraSharp TrueLife Wide-Screen WSXGA+


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi,welcome to TSG.

Go here http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-cleantools.html, download and run the Nero 6 CleanTool.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There may still be a progrm in the folder that is running. Look inside and then look in Task Manager and terminate any that are in both.

Unlocker
Emco Move On Boot
UnlockIt
FreeFile


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh ,thanks for such a quick reply.:up: I checked the task manager & I had nothing up for Nero or Ahead. I went to Nero site to get the Cleantool for Nero 6 & followed their instructions, unfortunately the Ahead folder is still there. Now when I try to delete it, it says that same Error message except instead of saying Ahead, it says CoverDesigner. The cleantools took everything with Nero 6 out but this folder. I thought that moving the folder from Programs folder to my Desktop would help it be deletable...but it didn't work.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the tools.


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, I tried the cleantools again, with the Ahead folder in the desktop & they say "The selected path is invalid". I put the Ahead folder back in the Programs files folder & still it says that the path is invalid.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/moveonboot.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The folder may not really exist but still have an entry in the volume bitmap. Try DelinvFile to remove it.


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you MysticEyes & Elvandil for the links. I tried both programs & it didn't work for me. The Ahead folder is empty but still fails to delete. I have no idea what's wrong with that folder. Anyways since I realized that the Ahead folder was empty, I went on & install my Nero 8 & it successfully installed with no problems. I'm going to keep those great programs for future file & folder problems. Thanks again.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> The Ahead folder is empty but still fails to delete. I have no idea what's wrong with that folder.


Might be a good idea to run *chkdsk* on your HD.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a suggestion no real help here but Nero isn't the greatest. There customer service and tech support is to be desired, to me its not that great. Should you have a problem with Nero 8 they will be of no help and tell you its not there problem and to contact where you got your computer from. Not to mention they are very very rude.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Though I use Nero for most things, there are certainly plenty of very good, free burning prgrams for anyone who is interested.

Free burning software:

Infra Recorder
DP CD/DVD Burner
UsefulUtils CD/DVD Burner
CDRTools Frontend
StarBurn
DeepBurner and DeepBurner Portable for removable drives
SilentNight Micro CD/DVD/ISO Burner (standalone-no installation necessary)
Small CD-Writer (standalone)
BurnAtOnce
EasyISO
Dirk Paehl's EasyBurning
CDBurnerXP Pro
Terabyte ISO Burner (standalone)
ISO Recorder for XP
Burrrn audio CD creator
MP3 CD Doctor Lite audio CD burner
BurnOn CD/DVD (no spyware but free version is adware supported)
Burn4Free CD/DVD Copy
Turtle MP3 Burner
MS-DOS Burning Tools (direct download)
Zilla CD/DVD Rip N' Burn


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I use Roxio now(again) as it came with my computer.


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

I did the chkdsk on my harddrive, it deleted some stuff, but the invincible "Ahead" folder still won't delete. lol 

As for Nero, I had Nero 6 for a while in my old comp., but when I got my laptop they preinstalled Sonic DigitalMedia LE v7 & I was using that program greatly. All of a sudden, the Sonic stopped working & since Dell didn't give me a Sonic Cd with my laptop, I got rid of it. So I went back to Nero(installed the Nero 6 I had from before) & decided to try Nero 8 because Nero 6 was old for me & now I have the Ahead folder problem but Nero 8 is great.
I like Roxio's Sonic...but only the version that I had.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That Ahead folder may just not exist any more. Can you get any right-click properties? It haoppens sometimes. It still has an entry in the volume bitmap MFT, but is not really there. You may be able to move it somewhere else so it is hidden, but you can't get rid of it (if I am right) without formatting the drive.


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, Elvandil, you are soooo right. So if that's the case, then it means that I should just put it somewhere in my comp. where it won't annoy me. it's a shame that I can't delete even with it having no files & the folder being completely empty. lol


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sometimes, it's just a matter of the thing being named with invisible characters. Try right-clicking and choosing Rename. While the name is still highlighted, right-click it and choose Copy.

Then, go to Start > Run, and type:

cmd

to get a command prompt. CD into your directory (or put the folder right in the root at C. Type:

del

and one space at the prompt and then right-click and Paste. Hit Enter. If it was just a matter of invisible characters, then doing it that way means you don't need to see what it is called.

(I don't have much hope, but what the heck, right?)


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

steveie85 said:


> I use Roxio now(again) as it came with my computer.


Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I don't suppose you tried deleting it in safe mode did you?


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, I tried Safe Mode & I also tried what you said, Elvandil, & my nemesis Ahead folder still exsists, lol. Well I think that I officially give up. Thanks to everyone that helped me out. 

Off topic, Since yall are great with responses... I made a thread about removing a XP Professional pack 2 from my comp.(because I already have XP Media Center 2005 installed) & I haven't received any response. Is the reason noone responded because there is already a thread about it??


----------



## bulma (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, well I see that my last question won't be answered, lol.

Thanks again to everyone who tried to help me out, you're awesome.


----------

